# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Desparation

## [SomeGuy]

Ok. This is a game that will be like lost, and it's not a story. Yes, it is in modern times. Just give a name to a character, special abilities [5], Likes [3]
dislikes [4], and The rest (Gender, age, personality)

It will all be run by PMs so just join and discuss here, and PM me to start. Up to 6 people can play now, and as the existing characters fail (If they do...) then i will ask for more. When you fail, you can make another character. I will decide which characters are better than others and who are fit for the game. 


Any questions? I'll happily answer them here.

Edit: My character is called the "Overseer". I give you the options. The tests are like:

Ok, now that you have entered the island, you have found 5 others waiting around figuring out a way to get help. What's your input?

then you say what your input is and ill tell it to the other characters. 

NOTE- you will never meet the other characters while playing the game. I will relay the actions, so all you have to worry about is yourself, and you can focus on your own challenges.

----------


## Siиdяed

Woah, Arcane Arena's on the rise.

This is a little too similar to Gest's pretty awesome _Helm_ if you ask me. But I hope you do well.

----------


## Carôusoul

> And it's not a story




wut

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> Woah, Arcane Arena's on the rise.
> 
> This is a little too similar to Gest's pretty awesome _Helm_ if you ask me. But I hope you do well.



i kept thinking that, but if you look at the stories, you can tell that they are far enough apart.

----------


## Lord Toaster

::?: 

I really think you need to work on your English before you start making RPGs like this. In most of the posts by you that I've seen, you use too many 'like's and too much internet speak. 

I suppose if you're not going to write anything more than what characters are doing, and no narration or description, then it could work. -ish. 

I guess I'll wait and see...

----------


## [SomeGuy]

do you want to join? It's going to be better than what I wrote in the beginning. i had to type it real fast. sorry.

----------


## Grod

Yeah, with all of the RPGs in the arcane arena now, you really need to make this one different to stand out. This sounds _a lot_ like Helm. Edit your original post, because I don't think it's just me who has no idea what that mess up there meant. Be much more detailed and clear.

A little less 'net speak and moar grammar and punctuation would help too. Please don't respond with "okay" either. Really. ::?:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

It's hard to explain. just join to figure it out. you're on an island. There is a big building. there are other players. You must figure out puzzles and tests for you're own survival. You must also figure out who you will get rid of to make your friends survive along with yourself.

----------


## Carôusoul

This is destined to failure unless you bring some original content or gameplay.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

just trust me. It's supposed to not have much detail for a couple of reasons.
1) to keep the mystery
2) To get people to join.
3) So people can figure out the story line by themselves.
4) The gameplay is somewhat original, by having little to no contact with other players,
    by being in PMs, and by a somewhat D&D gameplay type feel to it.

----------


## Carôusoul

Ok. I'll trust you. We'll see if it fails or not then.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

:Poke: .. Do you want to join?

----------


## Daeva

> do you want to join? It's going to be better than what I wrote in the beginning. i had to type it real fast. sorry.



Just a tip; if you are planning to start something of this magnitude, it is a good idea to not type the introductory post 'on the fly.' Rather, you should take your time, write it out, revise it, maybe it even save it on your computer to work on later. It makes it easier to read, looks a little more professional, and is likely to catch someone's interest a lot faster then what you posted. 

And before you ask; No, I don't want to join.

----------


## Carôusoul

> .. Do you want to join?



No essentially because you haven't made it clear what I would be joining.

----------


## Grod

> just trust me. It's supposed to not have much detail for a couple of reasons.
> 1) to keep the mystery
> 2) To get people to join.
> 3) So people can figure out the story line by themselves.
> 4) The gameplay is somewhat original, by having little to no contact with other players,
>     by being in PMs, and by a somewhat D&D gameplay type feel to it.



I'll use Sindred's or Gestalt's RP for example
1.) For Helm, we have the basic idea, but there is a lot we don't know. By that logic you should just make a RP called. "Game." and then say "lol join and figure it out lol"
2.) Why would we join if we don't have any idea what this is?
3.) It's best if you give us at least a little information. Like in Anti-Hereos, the basic premise is known, the world, technology, small part of story. But the story and enemies are found out through playing.
4.) You *want* interaction. Otherwise people would just go play a single player RPG.

Take this as constructive. I would advise thinking through the whole thing again, and typing out a much more thought-out post. Many more people will join if they have some idea of what it is, and if the gameplay and concepts are original. ::?:

----------


## Lord Toaster

What Daeva said. Look at the introductory posts for Anti-heroes and Helm. They cover all fronts of how the game will work, give an outline of the settings, and most importantly, are well written and structured. Helm even has a map.

Rewrite coming?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Yeah. Ill work on it tommarrow. Thanks for the advice.

----------

